# Anyone in Vermont!



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

I am possibly transferring to another college in Vermont. I have three schools that i have applied and gotten accepted to i just havent made up my mind yet. The first school is Vermont Tech in Randolph Center. The second school is Southern Vermont College in Bennington and the last one is Lyndon State in Lyndonville. What i am getting to is that i will be looking for work in those areas. I have a 04 Ford F250 and a 8ft Fisher MM2 and have experience. Let me know if you have any thing for me.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## PlowboyVT (Jan 4, 2009)

VT here. I'm about 45min nw of VTC. I went to VTC for 2 years back in the 80's, good school. 

Most people that live in small Vermont towns have had the same plow guy for years or they do it themselves. But I'm sure you can find some accounts with a little leg work. Floyd's General Store next to the campus would be a good start, local hangout for sure.

And...........I hope the Male/Female ratio is better then it was when I went. :crying:


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

im in waterbury VT and might need a guy in this summer to cut gass if you have expiriance with a ZTR pm me and we can chat 
I will have a better Idea in about 3-4 weeks


----------

